# Being Molested by a priest of the Catholic Church



## Woodroam (May 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find data and first person accounts? Most of what I've found so far is about the settlements and cover-ups. I have found general information about effects and treatment for the victims but little of the personal horrors they were subjected to by their trusted Father.


----------

